# The 10th Kingdom



## Dave (Mar 7, 2001)

Genre:  Fantasy.

Starring: Kimberly Williams, John Larroquette, Scott Cohen, Daniel Lapaine, Dianne Wiest | Directors: David Carson, Herbert Wise.

Imagine a world where fairy stories are real, where Cinderella and Snow White and Red Riding Hood grew up to be great queens and formed the 9 Kingdoms, a place where everyone lives happily ever after... until now. Prince Wendall's crown has been cunningly and unknowingly overthrown by his wicked stepmother, the Queen, and at her beck and call is the Troll King and his doltish children, as well as Wolf, a part-human-part-wolf mix who often has trouble controlling his wolfish tendencies.

The 10th Kingdom is an inventive 10-hour fantasy saga and special effects extravaganza from Hallmark Entertainment and award-winning executive producer Robert Halmi, Sr.  This clever piece of original storytelling from Emmy winner Simon Moore (Gulliverâ€™s Travels) about a girl (Virginia, a New York waitress), a dog (really an enchanted prince) -- and an alternate reality (entered through a vortex in Central Park) takes the audience on a wild romp through a fantastic dimension where familiar fairytales are reinvented in new -- often hilarious and sometimes sinister -- grown-up terms. 

Virginia Lewis (Kimberly Williams), a twenty-something waitress lives an ordinary life in an apartment with her janitor father, Tony (John Larroquette), in New York, "at the edge of the forest," as she calls Central Park. Only what she doesn't know is that her world is about to be shattered when Prince Wendall (Daniel Lapaine), who has been turned into a dog by his stepmother (Dianne Wiest), leaps through a magic mirror into "The 10th Kingdom." When Wolf and the trolls follow him, Virginia finds herself in danger, and her father tricked into revealing her whereabouts by the gift of a magic bean that gives him five wishes. He wishes himself into trouble, and the only way they can escape is to flee through the mirror... and into the 9 Kingdoms.

In this alternate dimension, the Land of Nine Kingdoms, an evil queen has escaped from the Snow White Memorial Prison and is trying to usurp the throne from Prince Wendell (Daniel Lapaine). Virginia and her father get caught up in the intrigue and are pursued by the Troll King (Ed Oâ€™Neill), his disgusting children and the queenâ€™s evil huntsman (Rutger Hauer).  They are aided by Wolf (Scott Cohen), a handsome, sardonic and conflicted wolfman who is allied with the queen, but falls in love with Virginia.

As Virginia and Tony try to find their way back to New York (the 10th Kingdom), they are caught up in a series of bizarre adventures vaguely reminiscent of familiar fairytale situations -- but always with a slight twist.  During their journey, Virginia comes to realize that she has never dealt with her anger over her motherâ€™s abandonment of her when she was a child.  She also begins to fall in love with Wolf, who is doing a lot of personal growth in order to tame the beast within and win Virginiaâ€™s trust.  With a little advice from an older and wiser Snow White (Manheim), Virginia comes to terms with her feelings about her mother.  Now strong and confident, Virginia battles the evil queen, restoring Prince Wendell to his rightful throne.  Wolf successfully vanquishes his inner demons, and he and Virginia return to New York where they live happily ever after -- or at least until the next crisis in the Land of the Nine Kingdoms.   

Magic and mischief abound in this 6 1/2 hour epic that spread its spell through a three-part miniseries on NBC, with so many twists and turns, unexpected horrors and thrills enough for the most hardened seekers, The 10th Kingdom puts together a mixture of Tolkien and Grimm that will please any fantasy lover. However, the film is not for everyone; no doubt proving too intense for young children, and often turning violent, with creatures ghoulish in appearance and jump scenes involving the Queen. Left unrated, I would give it a PG-13. Wolf, Tony, and Virginia encounter a gypsy camp and have their fortunes told; this later backfires. From a later mention of pregnancy, we discover that Wolf and Virginia have slept together before marriage. The Huntsman kills many people with his magic arrows; people are also poisoned. Also, some parents won't like the whole magical "edge" of the film, although Wolf does say that the more one uses magic, the more one wants it. Wolf is accused of murdering a young girl whom he was flirting with earlier, although Virginia and Tony prove him innocent. The Queen's many mirrors spy on people, and she pops up in the most unexpected moments.

*Does anyone like this apart from my family?

It was originally shown on Sky One at Easter 2000, and it is being repeated right now, before the X-Flies.

My kids love it. It has an 8pm slot, before the watershed, and was advertised as for the family, but there are some elements in it I found uncomfortable with letting them see, in the first episode anyhow.

It is a lot of fun though. I think it would appeal to Terry Pratchet 'Discworld' fans. I hope that they make a sequel.

We actually saw one of the sets dressed up for filming when it was made, it is the episode set in Little Bo Peep's village. It was filmed in England and in France, but this was down in Sussex, at the Weald and Downs Museum. It was because of that, that we watched out for it on TV. Otherwise, I would have probably missed it.*


----------



## padders (Mar 7, 2001)

Yeah i watched it and liked it a lot - was really quite good and not being a fan of fantasy generally i was very impressed. I thought what they were showing now was a sequel instead of repeats, a shame. I wonder if they will make a sequel. An email to Sky One might be worth it.


----------



## peachy (Mar 27, 2001)

i watched this as well, and i really liked it, especially wolf
it was very funny...peachy


----------



## spacebabe (Mar 31, 2001)

I watched it on terristrial TV and the episodes were a week apart and I got bored waiting for it to come on.

What stage are the repeats at?


----------



## peachy (Mar 31, 2001)

last weeks episode was were she sang the queen song
we will we will sheer you...peachy


----------



## spacebabe (Mar 31, 2001)

*she?*

I  think I might have lost the way (again).  Can you fill out the info a bit, I can't remember anyone singing.

It will help  me place the episode.

Do you know how many episodes there are altogether?

Thanks, Spacebabe:rolly2: :blush:


----------



## Dave (Mar 31, 2001)

Virginia sings 'We will Rock you'. 

I don't know which episode they are up to because I haven't been watching it all, this time around, but I did see that bit.


----------



## carkedit (Mar 31, 2001)

If I EVER get around to remembering the day and time X-Files is on, I will get to see this show...sounds like its worth a look, especially if its been filmed around Sussex

Carkedit  :dead:


----------



## carkedit (Mar 31, 2001)

oh, I know when its on and  all that...its just remembering it.....and getting off this computer to go watch it.....

Carkedit  :dead:


----------



## markpud (Apr 3, 2001)

well if I may become a blantent advert ... theres a great tv guide for the PC that I use called digiguide. It's avaialble from the DigiGuide website 

You can get it to remind you on screen when your fave progs are about to start, and a whole bunch of other stuff....(UK & Ireland listings only)


----------



## Asmiley (Apr 3, 2001)

Eps? show? I thought it was a movie. In fact it is! I rented it and it was way awesome! The Bopeep part is cool! I think the Repunzel hair deal is interesting too. It is a long movie comes in two parts. In case you haven't seen the ending I don't wanna spoil it for you. 


~Oh and speaking of not wanting it as a family show if you're only as far as bopeep there is a part that kids really probably shouldn't see; with the wolf and the girl...


----------



## markpud (Apr 4, 2001)

They are showing it like a series here, in one hour slots each week. It must be a mini-series rather than a film, but I guess that depends on how it is released... 
If you have seen it in two long parts, it would seem like a film...


----------



## Asmiley (Apr 4, 2001)

Yes. Actually it's on video. I rented it. see if it's at a video rental store (Blockbuster/Planet Hollywood) near you. ( gee I feel like a comercial!)


----------



## markpud (Apr 4, 2001)

i haven't been to the video shop for ages... I dont even have membership of the one near here, it's too much effor with the IDs and everyhting...
But I know my mum & dads a/c no for the shop near them


----------



## Asmiley (Apr 4, 2001)

Wow! I try to rent something once in a while.:aliengray


----------



## markpud (Apr 4, 2001)

who has time?? With all the great shows on the telly, and my DVD collection I sure don't!!


----------



## Asmiley (Apr 4, 2001)

So when do you see movies? only when they are on tv?


----------



## markpud (Apr 4, 2001)

well if i like the film, I buy it....


----------



## Dave (Apr 4, 2001)

I've rarely bought anything on video! If I miss it at the cinema, I rent it, if I like it I video it from the TV.

The '10th Kingdom' was first shown on Sky in 10 parts one each day for 2 weeks, this time it's being repeated weekly. Someone said it had been on terrestial TV, but I didn't realise that.

It is also available in Britain in the set of two videos, and I have also seen a book.


----------



## Asmiley (Apr 9, 2001)

I would love to read the book!


----------



## Dave (Apr 26, 2001)

*SECOND SERIES.*

According to 'Telewest Cable Guide' the second series of the 10th Kingdom is nearing completion and Sky One says " We... hope to be able to show a second series, so stay tuned for more information."


----------



## padders (Apr 26, 2001)

sounds good, i didn't even know they were making one.


----------



## markpud (Apr 26, 2001)

cool. Its the last epy of the first series tonight on Sky One... but i'll be out


----------



## Asmiley (May 16, 2001)

I'll look for a next Tenth Kingdom.


----------



## markpud (May 18, 2001)

11th kingdom ??


----------



## Asmiley (May 21, 2001)

That'd be cool but they wouldn't call it that unless there was another world they could go to..... dang I hate it when I have good thoughts and the writers of the show or movie don't come to this site!


----------



## Dave (Dec 19, 2001)

This is being repeated again in the UK. Starts on Christmas Eve at 4.00pm on Sky One.


----------



## Legolas (Dec 19, 2001)

good cos i missed some eps ages ago...

Warwick Davies is in it and he played Prof Flitwick (i live here!) in Harry Potter. Did anyone know that?


----------



## padders (Dec 19, 2001)

looking forward to it. I liked the series. I hoped they would be doing another one when i saw the preview but it is just a repeat.


----------



## Morrigan (Dec 20, 2001)

The 10th Kingdom is a movie NBC played in mini-series format.  In the US, it was played in 5 2-hours shows.  It sucked, because they would play 1 show a week, then the last 2 were like 1.5 weeks apart, so you'd forget what happened in the previous installment 

I don't know if it is still available, but on NBC.com, you could buy the whole set, the book, and the soundtrack in one package for about $60.

The book is basically the movie transcribed.  It has pictures from the movie.  The sound track is all instrumentals, none of the actual songs SUNG in the movie (sorry).   The movie is about 10 hours long, and covers 3 tapes.

Ya know what?  Now I think I am going to have to watch it!  Right after I actually watch Escape from Mars :-D


----------



## padders (Dec 20, 2001)

DO NOT WATCH ESCAPE FROM MARS.. there i warned you!


----------



## Morrigan (Dec 20, 2001)

Sorry, I have to.  I waited too dang long and paid too dang little (nada) to not watch it!

If it is stupid, I can liken it to Mission to Mars.  That one sucked, too.


----------



## Asmiley (Feb 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by padders _
> *looking forward to it. I liked the series. I hoped they would be doing another one when i saw the preview but it is just a repeat. *



bummer cuz a continuation of it would be cool.


----------



## padders (Feb 13, 2002)

For those interested you can buy the first series really cheap from www.play.com


----------



## Dave (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: SECOND SERIES.*



> _Originally posted by Dave _
> *According to 'Telewest Cable Guide' the second series of the 10th Kingdom is nearing completion and Sky One says " We... hope to be able to show a second series, so stay tuned for more information." *



I can find nothing more about this, and I've been searching, so maybe it wasn't true. Maybe a letter to 'Telewest Cable Guide' might be in order?


----------



## Dave (Mar 1, 2002)

*2nd series.*

I've found these quotes from a letter to Simon Moore from 'Sarah' of the '10th Kingdom Information page':
http://www.geocities.com/tresjolie9/t10k.htm

"I will be delving into the past of Wolf in series 2, and explaining more about his parents and upbringing (and why he was in prison)." 

"10K did very well in the ratings when it aired in the UK, but it was only on a satellite channel. Sky are keen to do some more, but cannot solely finance it themselves."

It seems that Simon Moore has a script, and that fans want a sequel, but it is up to NBC if it is made or not. Whatever Sky says in the cable guide, they need more finance to make it possible. And although it was very popular in the UK, it was not so popular in the US.


----------



## Dave (Mar 12, 2002)

*Bad News!!!*

I sent an email to SKY:

email reply from ViewerR@bskyb.com

Dear David

Thank you for your e-mail and please accept my apologies for the delay in responding.

Unfortunately, there are no plans at present to broadcast any further series of 10th Kingdom. However, may I suggest that you contact the distributors for 10th Kingdom for further assistance to your enquiry. I have listed below their contact details for your information:

Hallmark
234 a Kings Road
London
SW3 5YW

Tel No: 0207 368 9100

Once again, thank you for taking the time to write to us and for your interest in Sky.

Morag Carson
Viewer Relations


----------



## Dave (Jul 19, 2002)

So, only repeats to look forward to!


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 23, 2002)

i love this movie.  i'm planning on buying it as soon as i get a chance.


----------



## Status (Jan 6, 2003)

Sorry for the lateness in this response, but I just found it  

I watched it in installments on broadcast TV and really enjoyed it. Only problem was I missed the last one and they haven't shown it again  . That's the biggest problem of not getting to see that whole thing at once, but then probably would have lost intrest before it was over if thay had shown it that way.

Will be looking forward to reruns on it :rolly2:


----------



## tokyogirl (Jan 12, 2003)

they sell it on dvd now, i just never seem to have money whenever i see it.


----------



## WolfKat (Jan 2, 2004)

hi everyone  

i'm new here....

but anyway i was just wondering if anybody knew about The 10th Kingdom DVD....i live in Ireland and i was looking for it today but couldn't find it and i just want to know if someone could help me out by telling me if they know where i could get it from...any kind of info would be great


----------



## Amidala (Jan 3, 2004)

Hiya !
welcome!
Its strange my friend was telling me only last night how great that show is
heres a great little site I love it lets you compare prices!

http://www.kelkoo.co.uk/search.jsp?catId=100164013&siteSearchQuery=10th+kingdom+dvd

Hope thats of some help!


----------



## Foxbat (Jan 3, 2004)

Hi WolfKat. It's available here:

http://www.playserver4.com


----------



## WolfKat (Jan 3, 2004)

Thanks for your replies....i'll have to look into it


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 3, 2004)

Interesting - Amazon.co.uk doesn;t have any region 2 DVDs of the title - North American (region 1) DVD's only available. Hm...no wonder you had a hard time tracking them down.


----------



## McMurphy (Jan 7, 2004)

*The 10th Kingdom....almost an hour for each kingdom*

I used to own the 10th Kingdom DVD set, but sadly I have to type this in the past tense.  

It had two discs, but the first one was two sided.  There were a few special features, and the menu layouts were well done.  

While the mini series was nothing inspiring, it did have a few clever moments (ie: the humorous defeat of the riddle guard, who happened to be a talking toad, outside of the unlabelled door of doom and the door of success) and the film was entertaining on a whimisical level.  I admire the all-ages value.

On a sidenote, have you tried to get the VHS version?  I know that the DVDs have become a bit harder to get as time passed, but I have seen copies of the analog version in stores from time to time.  The surprisingly cheap price for it may be a welcoming alternative since they (ah, the ever-present vague "they") chose to place every single hour of the movie on one cassette.

There is always ebay.  You may not only get the DVD set, but at a great price.  I wish you luck!


----------

